# Escambia River Stage



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone been over escambia lately? USGS website said it was up to 30ft at century. Hoping that is not correct.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Bbagwell said:


> Anyone been over escambia lately? USGS website said it was up to 30ft at century. Hoping that is not correct.


stoped and looked at the water yesterday at 12:00 in century was still low so unless it come up that much over nite I'd say no.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

was up to blluff springs on sat. water was low, no flooding


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Just ran down to becks lake to check. Looks like it's actually a bit low. Weird.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

here's what i was looking at. someone got their data wrong. lol


----------

